# Logitech Z443.....



## vikrant1982 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone tried Logitech Z443? They claim that it is a very good quality 2.1 setup and the enclosures have been made out of good quality wood. The power ratting is at 55W RMS which is well above most systems at this price point. I am currently looking to replace my Altec Lansing VS4121.

Please help.........

Z443 Multimedia Speaker System with Subwoofer - Logitech


----------



## r2d2 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am also interested in these speakers, anybody who has first hand accounts on these please share some feedback.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am using these since 17 jan. Xcellent speakers with good music quality and tight bass. No distortion at high volume. 

Cant compare it with other similarly priced speakers as i had only used cheap stereo and iball tarang speakers before buying z443. Z443 feels a lot better than iball tarang. Good vfm if you can find it @~3.5k


----------

